# [4ctf] Attack Power balance question



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

I am confused as to the relative costs of Attack, Energy; and Attack, Miscellaneous.

Miscellaneous requires a standard action and attack roll.  Once it hits, the target may make a save for half damage.

Energy requires a standard action, but only a touch attack.  It has the ability to be enhanced to include a 5 ft wide line, and a cone.

Why is the base cost for Misc. 3 to Energies 1?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 31, 2003)

In Modern, the cost should definitely only be 2, not 3.  In fantasy d20 games, though, where energy resistance is common, the non-energy-type damage of a miscellaneous attack can be quite beneficial.

Hmm.  No one ever really brought up this concern before, but I did worry about over-costing  the power.  I might revise it for the revised version.  What do you all think?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 31, 2003)

Is the fact that the power isn't an obvious power a factor in the higher price as well?

I just don't like the fact that it costs more to buy is harder to hit with (regular attack vs ranged touch) and has a save vs half effect.  It doesn't seem balanced.

If I were to put a price on the two I would have made Attack,  Energy cost more as it is easier to hit with, and you can by a 5ft wide line and a cone.

Lets compare:

7 heropoints of enhancement for Attack, Energy
buys close, medium, and long range.  Also it buys line and cone.

You can fire a cone out to 560 meters, allows a reflex save for half

7 hero points of enhancement for Attack Misc. (Buying the same enhancements were possible)  Buys close, medium, and long range, for the other three points buy AoE, and Improved AoE twice

You can make an attack out to 560 meters that has a 15 foot area of effect still grants a save for half.

Misc. definitely seems the weaker of the two considering you must be 3 levels higher to buy it with all of these enhancements, and even then the enemy can still make  save for half, the Attack energy can fire as a ray with no save at all.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2003)

Wait, where are you getting that it requires an attack roll?  Miscellaneous attack requires no attack.  You choose a target, the target makes a save, and that's that.  There's no attack roll required.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohh, now it makes some sense.   It just said as a standard action you may make your attack.  And it also called it a ranged attack.  Then the higher cost does make a bit more sense.

Attack energy said it was a ranged touch attack, so that made me think that if an attack power didn't say specifically it was a regular ranged attack.


----------



## Krizzel (Feb 1, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Ohh, now it makes some sense.   It just said as a standard action you may make your attack.  And it also called it a ranged attack.  Then the higher cost does make a bit more sense.
> 
> Attack energy said it was a ranged touch attack, so that made me think that if an attack power didn't say specifically it was a regular ranged attack. *




Actually I thought this too.  I think the phrase "As a standard action, you can make your chosen attack" was what did it for me.  I hear 'you make an attack' and immediately think attack roll 

However now the cost makes a little more sense


----------

